# Fred Trost at it again.



## Guest (Nov 24, 2000)

Well Fred is bad mouthing the DNR Officers for doing their job of checking hunters and licenses on both public and private land. He stated that it is illegal for them to trepass on private ground without a warrant to do so,unless they know a violation has been committed. I feel that alot of hunters will violate on private property if they know DNR officers can't come on the property without a warrant. Boehr say it isn't so.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Oh-Brother......

Yeah.... you're right, Old Hunter. Those of us with private property are just itching to start violating on a rampant level.

Puh-leeeeeeeze!!!!!!

While I have no use for 'The Practical Idiot', I do feel there is merit in his latest endeavor. As Free Press outdoor writer Eric Sharp said, "At least it will put an end to this controversy once and for all."

I suspect private landowners will ultimately prevail.

And I think it is sad that Trost can't spend his time and energy in a more positive way. He gives hunters/fishers a bad image. Why can't he simply do a show dedicated to hunting, fishing, and outdoor pursuits?

------------------


VEGETARIAN: Indian word meaning 'Bad Hunter'


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

I own a small piece of property. I obey the rules, and enjoy the time that I can take to hunt. I have to admit, I would be upset if The DNR came walking in without a good reason. I realize that we need law inforcers, but I also feel that someone should show just cause for coming onto my land.
We already let the govt. have too much control over our lives.
Trust me when I say that I am no fan of Fred Trost, but I have to side with him on this one.


----------



## Pat Eddinger (Oct 21, 2000)

Ya know,
I have a pretty fair sized chunk of real estate and I spend quite a bit of time running F.I.P.'s and trash off it this time of year.If the local C.O. took a drive by and nailed a few of the idiots I would be happy.Then again I really don't wish to have anyone on my place walkking around without my permission.It's a "King George" thing I guess.There is no way for a C.O. to do his job without access here in the S.W. lower where most of the land is private,and right now things are so far out of hand with all the hillbilly trash violating like crazy that a change in access law would just give them free Lisc.I see the point,but can't see the cure being better than what we have now.
God I hate it when I can't pick a side!Cheers!Pat


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't want CO's disturbing an honest hunter either. I believe the honest hunter wants CO's to patrol as they have done in the last century. There may be a few times that a CO's does disrupt a hunter without any intention to do so but I believe this is not intentional to the honest hunter and the sports men and women back the CO's to catch the poachers.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

It should be intersting to say the least. I personally think the majority of private land owners are straight up hunters but you're always going to have some that break the rules no matter what. I know if I were legally hunting and a CO came over to check me on my property I would not be a happy camper.

Gee if it does go in favor of land owners is it too late to get a twenty ton sugar beet order in???? He he he he just kiddin folks 
.....marty


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I was going to comment on the Fred Trost show!!! I thought everything that attorney said was BS! I don't think it is a major problem with landowners and such and people aren't dropping out of the sport because of CO's.
NOW THE BEST PART OF THE SHOW!
The funniest thing about his hunting special was when they zoomed in on the woodpecker. then they heard the honking...."And what is this sound?? Well it's the sound of geese! Not canada gesse but snow geese or blue geese." DUDE THOSE WERE SWANS!!!LOL.... At least they sounded like swans(Maybe the camera decieved me??????)


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2000)

I don't know why this guy had to change. When he first started on PBS, he had a great show and everybody was behind him. His show helped raise large sums of money for PBS and a lot of us looked forward to tuning in each week. Lately, this guy hasn't done one thing positive for the sportpeople of Michigan. He can't keep his mouth shut, and when he isn't complaining about something, he rarely covers any new material or anything relevant to the current season (if I have to see the show where he gets bitten by the hellgrammite one more time, I am going to shoot my TV). Recycling old material and spouting off against the DNR does not make for a show I look forward to each week. If this is some type of weak attempt to get sportspeople to back him in some personal quest he has, well I just do buy it. I sincerely hope that PBS dumps his show, and soon. While we are at it, why not dump (no pun intended) the Rob (I have the) Trott(S) show, whatever it is called. Sorry, that was childish, but every week they seem to be hunting everywhere but Michigan or running repeats, another useless show. And yes, I know this because I tune into both these shows most weeks just to check out what the storyline for the night is going to be, usually just before changing the channel to another rerun of some sitcom. The only show we have left is Michigan Out of Doors, usually new, refreshing, and relevant. Just my opinion and I will step down from my soapbox now.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

WEEZER,
You were right--They were swans! I see some every time I go hunting at Harsen's and St. Johns Marsh. I had to giggle when he said that, then I realized that some idiot is going to shoot one because "Fred said they are snow geese"! You would think that he, being a lawyer, would strive for accuracy in his show; guess he falls in the same catagory as channel 2,4,7, 50, &62 news station--ratings and sensationalism first, accuracy-well, whatever!


----------



## Arrow (Mar 25, 2000)

I have to agree mostly with Fred, he did say that a CO does have the right to go on private property IF they have a legitimate reason to do so. They SHOULD NOT be bothering hunters for a license check right at prime time. The CO's know where these people have parked their vehicles, etc. they can check them when they've finished the hunt. Don't get me wrong........I absolutley support our DNR and know there are a lot of yahoo's out there...but, let's use some common sense.....


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

DNR officers have checked us every year but this one. This year we got 19" of snow! Our camp is located 2 miles down an abandoned RR grade that runs through the property. The DNR adopted the grade as an easement, therefore they maintain it. After shooting time, they'd be waiting where a 4-wheeler trail x'd the road and ask for license and driver's license, etc. They've also come right into the camp yard and asked how our season was going. We had nothing to hide and I wasn't offended at all. That's their job!

Jill


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I think the CO's have plenty to do this time of year without randomly hiking into private property looking for hunters to check. The few I've spoken to have a full time job following up on all of the reports that come in. Unless the DNR hires a lot more CO's, I'd be surprised to have one check me on private property.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2000)

Eastern Yooper, I have private property also but I buy all my licenses before hunting. I do know that some private land owners DO NOT purchase theirs until they kill a deer, I believe the DNR officers should check for licenses on private property periodically. This is not harassing the hunter, just doing his or her job.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I have a question...how many of you have been checked on private property by a CO where you felt you were wronged?

Now Fred is talking private property and let's stick with that subject. Also, by wronged I mean that, you felt the CO screwed up your hunting, shouldn't have been there, the CO never told you why he was there etc., just random check on PRIVATE LAND!

I believe from the posts that we are concerned with bow deer and firearm deer, let's even include bear and turkey, I don't know off the top of me head what other type of hunting there would be that there's a specific prime time.

Let's here the answers!

[This message has been edited by boehr (edited 11-25-2000).]


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Boehr,
What about waterfowl (duck and goose) hunting? First & last hour/ hour and a half of the day seems to see the most flights, and most consider that prime time. For the record, I have never been checked on private land (I have hunted very little of it) and on public land while duck hunting (St. John's marsh, anchor bay, muskamoot bay, ect) I have been checked, but never before 10:30 or after 2pm. The CO's in that area seem to know that the first and last hours are prime time.


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

I agree with what Fred is saying. I have private property - and if the DNR come on my land while I am hunting and scare the deer away - I will be pissed. The government is getting too involved if you ask me!


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

By the way, if I have a problem with someone on my land without permission - I just call the police. I can call them if I need them. They can check my licence after I come out of the woods!


----------



## Pat Eddinger (Oct 21, 2000)

Hope,
I don't think anyone really wants anybody from a govt. agency nosing around on private property uninvited,but there is a bigger issue at stake,and that is controll of some of the idiots that continue to violate the most basic rules.We have a catch-22 that relies solely upon a C.O.'s respect for private land untill a known or strongly suspected violation is occuring.The issue is "what is known or strongly suspected" and when does it become an unwarranted interuption of lawful hunting.
I have neighbors that annually take more deer than tags,on their own private property
and then cut them up quickly.How would this be stopped if the individuals had to be presented with a warrant before observing them?You and I don't(I am assuming you don't!)practice such deeds and would rightly be indignant about a C.O.'s visit.But where and when would it be OK?Or should we just let the dirtbags continue to whack away with impunity?No flames bud,just trying to present the dillemma on both sides.Cheers!Pat


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I might be the most checked person on this site! I have been checked in my blind, on the way to me blind, on my way out of the blind, in my car just passing by a hunting area. Hell i'm surprised that I haven't been checked in my driveway!
This year I was checked at 9:00ish on opening day in my treestand, I was checked a half hour before light on the archery opener a few years back and I can't remember how many times I have had CO's walk through my blocks to check me while Waterfowl hunting! All state land of course. Belive me as much as I'm stopped by CO's I double check everything several times before going out!!!I write the shooting hours on my hand, double check my plug and pockets for license and lead shells!


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Weezer you must look guilty or the CO is attracted to you!


----------

